# Cavs Slam Door On Pistons, 98-88



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> LeBron James soared through the air and did a double-pump dunk that included a shot to his head that pushed his headband off his forehead. "And one!" James shouted at the officials, pleading for a foul. No, James doesn't always get superstar calls. James did get what he wanted Wednesday night, though, scoring 12 of his 34 points in the first quarter and leading the Cavs to a 98-88 win over the Detroit Pistons. Isn't getting hit in the head a foul? "I guess not," James said.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10433280/Cavaliers-98,-Pistons-88


----------

